# Stitch Era Universal, help problem !



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a program of what the topic, version 11.02, but I can not modify the pictures in embroidery. I searched on the net, on forums, but nowhere can I find a guide. If any of you have this program, let them write how to convert the image from the Internet in embroidery, or let them give a movie. Sorry for my english but I'm Polish and I write with a translator. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kamast said:


> I have a program of what the topic, version 10.02, but I can not modify the pictures in embroidery. I searched on the net, on forums, but nowhere can I find a guide. If any of you have this program, let them write how to convert the image from the Internet in embroidery, or let them give a movie. Sorry for my english but I'm Polish and I write with a translator. Thanks in advance for your help.


 Kamast, Can you post a picture of what you are trying to trace? I've been using this program for many years and I can help if you show me the specific image. I cannot do a video, but I may be able to create a mini tutorial in pictures. Are you a member of the Yahoo group?


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

Great thanks! Finally I found the help .. I mean that you can do the same circuit pictures if you can write what you click or do some pics of the program and write what I have to turn. A Yahoo group already waiting for two days until the admin will accept. Here are photos of examples:


kartki imieninowe,kartki okoliczno¶ciowe,kartki z ¿yczeniami,kartki ¶wi±teczne, ekartki,kartki mi³osne,kartki

Sorry i have version 11.02


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

First of all, you need to start with the original. I can auto trace something like this, but because the image that I see is very low resolution, the results are not going to be good. You need to start with an image the size that you wish it to embroider at 300 pixels per inch (I'm not sure what the conversion to centemeters is). Next, after importing the graphic, you need to visualize how you wish to simplify. If you are not sure, you can use the vectorizing tool or color reduction to give you some possible suggestions. I'm not sure of your ultimate goal with this image. You can play with the auto digitizing tools and just see what it gives you..... however you will still need to have a goal for what you want it to look like. I suggest you look at how similar designs (other angels?) have been rendered so you can see what is reasonable and possible.


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

I understand a little bit weak, because the translators for translators somehow I can. Somehow just wants to convert the picture, the best autmatycznie the embroidery. So that he embroidered the outline of the drawing, the same border. I would like the program is transformed automatically, but somehow I do not know how. How can you give a link to a cherub, and let us know how to convert it. Is it processed manually or automatically. And sometimes if I want to convert the photo automatically pops up an error, / Włączam obracanie, później obszar Zig zag i chce dać automatyczne zaznaczanie, później klikam na kontury aniołka to nic sie nie zaznacza. Jak możesz to np. zrób zdjęcia w programi co mam włączyć aby tego aniołka przemienić na haft.

http://www.kolorujmy.pl/kolorowanka-aniolek-153.htm


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Kamast,
I would suggest reading chaper 3 in the manual. You can find it by clicking the "?" icon on the uper right or from the system scree that you see when you open the program.

The second image that you linked to (line drawing) is a better image to learn with because it is simple. After you import your graphic, you must visualize the size that you wish it to be on the fabric. This is important because the detail that is possible with embroidery is dependant on the physical limitations of the thread, the needle and what the substrate fabric can hold. To start out I would use the images that are offered with the program so that you can follow the manual and see the results. Pay particular attention to how to vectorize and how to reduce colors. After working with these, try the steps on your own simple drawings and move on to more complex illustrations.

Also remember that even though there are auto tools for tracing shapes and sections, they will very seldom give you what you need, so you need to understand what your goal is. What I'm saying is that you'll benefit from learning the manual drawing(tracing) tools as well as understanding how the nodes and handles work so that id you use the "auto" features, you'll be able to end up with a workable file.


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

This is beautiful! It wants to do is figure what you just entered is what I mean. I ask you if you tell me how you do it? What is first enabled, and how obrabiałeś, manually or automatically. Please write .. Really this help: D How can you take pictures, or write what enabled that you left such a beautiful angel. That's something I want. It turns out you are good, write that first've changed the image's resolution, whether it filtrowałeś and whether you did it manually or automatically. How can you take multiple pictures at klikałeś and let me ok? If I knew where to start. User does not say much to me, it is simply to translate


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

będę próbować (wypróbowywać) mój lepszy


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, if you know of a translator Polish language. But I still do not know how to modify how you can record your photos, take a picture or something. Because he wants to work the angel just like you, want to learn. For me it is now 8 pm hour so for 2 - 3h au you go to sleep now it's probably noon or morning so how can you help with this program something. I care about this terribly .. Hihi


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kamast said:


> Well, if you know of a translator Polish language. But I still do not know how to modify how you can record your photos, take a picture or something. Because he wants to work the angel just like you, want to learn. For me it is now 8 pm hour so for 2 - 3h au you go to sleep now it's probably noon or morning so how can you help with this program something. I care about this terribly .. Hihi


 Kamast, I hope this PDF file will help. The whole process takes just a few minutes once you are familiar. More complex art will cause you to make more choices to reduce colors and combine similar colors. You may also have to adjust how accurate the trace is... to simplify the artwork. This knowlege will come with practice and experimentation. I hope you will be able to translate my step by step.


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll tell you only 1 You are GREAT! In Poland, no one would help me so do not ... Normally, I love you! 5 days searching for programmers and you finally save me, D What you want I can do some photos from the Polish. Thank you once again, like anything I write in this topic. I would never hit that you need to do something like this. This is what I was doing a 1 / 4 whole works.

Error : http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/b00b6bdfe58be14d.html

3 colors: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/725348c1eb61d5e8.html




I, unfortunately, the idea of ​​sleep, school tomorrow, such a life. To write to me again, as treating the more refined and pictures which I have a bug and I'm in the embroidery processing options if you set the stroke ustawieiach Zig Zag?

Dowidzenia ;D


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Regarding the extra color...... If you shift+click so that the two colors are selected, you can combine the black and dark grey. If you get errors as you see, you can double click the notification, and the object with the issue will be selected. Then you can edit the nodes or properties or just delete the object.


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

And if this program can modify the designs for embroidery?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Please clarify your question. I am not sure what you are asking.


----------



## kamast (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have any designs on the baptism of angels, crosses. Something like baptism. We need: D I hope that in this case also help: D


----------

